# real estate web sites in Pattaya



## d&n

My husband and I are going to Pattaya Thailand in Dec.2007. We have been looking at real estate web sites in Pattaya. Are they generally up to date and a reliable source of information regarding houses for sale?


----------



## oddball

Before you consider Thailand as a place to live , i would suggest you check out all of the latest inane updates they have made to the Visa laws , forums are on fire with stupidity ( quoted ) shown by the Thai immigration authority , check in on Thaivisa . This will probably open your eyes w-i-d-e .


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the expat forum. You need to do some careful research before buying in Thailand. You cannot buy land, only condominiums. If you are planning to live there full time, be sure and check out the visa requirements.
They have changed, and the rules can be difficult to interpret, and they may not matter any more. Larger deposits are required to get a resident visa, and you can no longer live in Thailand for years just by making monthly visa runs.


----------



## chicowoodduck

Try the Thailand "Craig's List," sometimes they have threads that lead to available housing / apartments.


----------

